# ARGC in england



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi i was just wandering has anyone ever been over to the ARGC in england,and how did u find the travelling, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I would love to know about this too!


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

dont think wer havin much luck galaxy girl on finding our info on this place,wat clinic you using at present


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Origin in Belfast. I have met one lady at a patient support group who went to ARGC and couldn't speak more highly of it! However she had family she could stay with in London.

What about yourself ?


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

we wer at origin this time last year,didnt like them so we moved to sims,they have a great thing called sis it checks out were is the best place to place the embryos and we just found out on sat morn that we pregnant,so any info are anything i can help you with let me no


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations !!! Am so pleased for you. 

We are having our FET transfer on Thursday - If it doesn't work we will def look at other clinics. 

Did you have far to travel to SIMS. If so - how did that interfere with work etc?


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks so much,and gud luck for you and hubby on thursday,its quite strait forward to get to,wen you head down th motor way for dublin airport its the turn off after that called the m50,you go along ther for haf hour r so n take the turn off for dundrum,great shopping town it even has harvey nicholls,you have to go through two tolls and there and back it costs near 8euro alone, it can be a bit tricky with work but after your first consultation and if yous are going to go ahead with treatment,they give you all your dates well in advance for scans ect. so anyway wish ya luck missus,hear from ya soon


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa and David     I nearly managed to miss you sneaking in that BFP!!!  Great news.

I just got a BFN but we are considering looking into Sims if we use up all our frosties and need to go for the full cycle again, but hopefully we won't need to go that far.


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hey trish thanks for that kind response but sadly today i took another pregnancy test and had to go to the royal for emergency bloods because our little embryo decided not to stay and after all excitment this week wev been told our pregnancy has dissolved, im absolutly gutted but i guess we just have to go back to the drawing board and start again....anyway enough about me,im sorry to hear your news,but we shouldt be sending our condolences to each other for goodness sake we need to brush ourselves down and think positive....


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah Lisa I'm so sorry to hear your news. That's terrible for you both.


----------

